# downloaded 1mobile but....



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I downloaded 1mobile for tablets from the 1mobile site.  When I go to notifications the download is there but it won't open.  I turned on to allow other apps to be added. 

What am I doing wrong?  
Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Same thing happened for me. Set 'unknown sources' on. . . .went to the 1Mobile.com site; downloaded the app for tablets.  Then used the three bar menu icon to pop out the choices from the left.  The app was listed there in downloads, but it did not open when I clicked it.  This might be a job for MayDay!  Or it might just be that the apk file is bad. 

Might try downloading the other version -- but that's supposed to be for mobile devices -- still, maybe the 7" screen is considered such.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I just tried that one too but it didn't work either. I have the 8.9" HD.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I got it added. I downloaded the Easy Installer app from Amazon Apps.  When I opened it, it gave me the option to install the apk file.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this the app you used Maries? (I just realized I got this right after I got my first Fire. )


Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy,
Yes that is the app.  It is free and a decent rating.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I was having the same trouble.  I had to use the ES File Explorer.  I went into that app, and into "downloads", and clicked on the 1mobile file.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . . I was able to install the 1mobile market app using the easy install app Betsy linked to above.

BUT, one SHOULD be able to do it directly from the 'downloads' tab of Silk. So I'm thinking this is something I will send feedback on. I _was_ able to do it on my HD8.9 without having to have the extra app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . . I was able to install the 1mobile market app using the easy install app Betsy linked to above.
> 
> BUT, one SHOULD be able to do it directly from the 'downloads' tab of Silk. So I'm thinking this is something I will send feedback on. I _was_ able to do it on my HD8.9 without having to have the extra app.


So there's something different about the HDXs. Hmmm.... Mine should arrive today. 

Betsy


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann - I have the 8.9" HD and I needed the extra app I mentioned for this to work.    I wonder why it worked directly for you and not me?    Although I am not the most techy person and sort of stumble my way around doing things and just happy when I get it to work.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine just arrived; a day early!!  The HDX beat the Paperwhite here.  Guess the Paperwhite will arrive tomorrow.
Gosh...The box is so plain compared to the Original K1...Opening that was an all out event in and of itself!!


----------

